# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  someone watching me

## pack-of-wolves21

I must admit i do have a slight fear of the dark but i have always had the feeling that something or someone is watching me wherever i go, wheather its dark or not. It feels like im being followed all the time and i often see shadows and silhouettes of light and sometimes hear footsteps. I have always felt like this ever since i can remember, as it all started when i was about 3 or 4 years old and there used to be a dark shadow behind the wardrobe in my room which used to scare the hell out of me cos i used to think i could see things moving in this shadow behind my wardrobe. is this a paranormal experience or do i have a very extreme case of a fear of the dark which has lead me to paranoia?  could anyone please share their views on my experiences and shed some light on my situation. thanx in advance. pack-of-wolves.

----------


## Selmuir

im like that too but i wouldent say its a big issue , it will just be that you dont like going in the dark

----------


## Raven12

Ghosts do exist and they are everywhere. It is more than likely what you have seen or heard than just your mind playing tricks on you. It can be scary, but you have to remind yourself that they can't hurt you. I can tell you my own personal experiences if it will help you feel better about it.

----------


## CrazyCat11

i have felt the same way since i was little too, i dont know what it is, or WHO it is. maybe its just our mind being weird, or maybe there really is somthing there (no im not trying to scare you). i do believe in ghosts and spirts, maybe its one of those, or maybe we are just paranoid, i dont let it bother me as much tho

----------


## Nazzul

You may also want to get a catscan.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Sounds like you are paranoid. Although I know someone who suffered from the same things you are, but he had to go to a mental hospital so... >_>

Not saying there is anything wrong with you just slight paranoia maybe.

----------


## Mr.caramel

Yeah i have this, well i used to.
I still have the fear of whats in the dark and me getting freaked out because i think something is there. I keep thinking of a hell hound being on my landing ever since i watched this programme about certain sightings off it.
But really truthly my fear is just going now. I can survive the dark, i don't think something is after me or following me and nor do i think there is something after me....much.
Its just the imagination of our minds. Its a bit like lucid dreaming, you just have to learn to control that over active imagination and honestly at times that could be harder then controling a lucid dream.
I used to think i could hear footsteps but it just turned out to be my heart pumping really loudly because it was so silent at night and because i was scareing myself the heart would pump faster.
You just have to train yourself, try to stay in the dark as long as you can and see how long you can survive without running or turning the light on. Then just read, watch or anything what makes you happy and what makes you feel strong. Then repeat the, "how long you can stay in the dark" trail. You just have to hault your imagination and your fear. You never know, lucid dreaming could also be a big help.
Just remember and think, why would this evil thing be after you, so many people are in this world.
And another thing, just be happy and never let the fear control you for its you who controls everything about you.

P.S read my signature

----------


## LucidMike14

I don't have any problem with this, just know that it is all in your head. Well, probably.  :wink2:

----------


## AbyssNess

I'm incredibly paranoid, but in a different way.

Every time I go into a building, I look around for possible escape routes, places snipers could be hiding, and places I could hide to defend myself.

I also think up excuses that could help keep kidnappers away. Right now my excuse is that I have leprosy, since I got bitten on the hand by a bunch of different bugs and it does look sort of leprous.

----------


## Lunalight

> I'm incredibly paranoid, but in a different way.
> 
> Every time I go into a building, I look around for possible escape routes, places snipers could be hiding, and places I could hide to defend myself.
> 
> I also think up excuses that could help keep kidnappers away. Right now my excuse is that I have leprosy, since I got bitten on the hand by a bunch of different bugs and it does look sort of leprous.



I do that too.  I also have a slight paranoia that other people are always talking about me, like if I hear whispering, I get really self concious and think they're talking about me, but I know they're not.  I used be be really afraid of the dark too.  I would sleep with the covers over my head, because I beleived if any of my body was showing monsters would get me.  I also used to sleep with a light on, always with my closet (very dark creepy place) door closed.  If I'm walking home from my friend's house (two doors down the street) I still run because I imagine someone running at me from across the street.  I'm just now getting over it.  I think a lot of people go through the afraid of the dark thing.  You just have to remember that nothing is really there.  When I get really scared, I just repeat aloud, "It's not real."  It does help.

----------


## TheSixthSide

> I do that too.  I also have a slight paranoia that other people are always talking about me, like if I hear whispering, I get really self concious and think they're talking about me, but I know they're not.  I used be be really afraid of the dark too.  I would sleep with the covers over my head, because I beleived if any of my body was showing monsters would get me.  I also used to sleep with a light on, always with my closet (very dark creepy place) door closed.  If I'm walking home from my friend's house (two doors down the street) I still run because I imagine someone running at me from across the street.  I'm just now getting over it.  I think a lot of people go through the afraid of the dark thing.  You just have to remember that nothing is really there.  When I get really scared, I just repeat aloud, "It's not real."  It does help.



You said you were paranoid of people talking about you. I have this too. It can get bad very bad. I went to take a test that I had already taken called an ACT. Just being in the room with a bunch of students causes me to get nervous and make my stomach churn. Why this happens I don't know, but I had to quit the test and leave.  :Sad: 

It could have been the way you grew up. Are your parents over cautious or over protective of you?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> You said you were paranoid of people talking about you. I have this too. It can get bad very bad. I went to take a test that I had already taken called an ACT. Just being in the room with a bunch of students causes me to get nervous and make my stomach churn. Why this happens I don't know, but I had to quit the test and leave. 
> 
> It could have been the way you grew up. Are your parents over cautious or over protective of you?



Hmm sometimes this would happen to me in school although I usually ignored it. I think it is something you just have to get over the whole paranoid thing.

----------


## Karillion

> You said you were paranoid of people talking about you. I have this too. It can get bad very bad. I went to take a test that I had already taken called an ACT. Just being in the room with a bunch of students causes me to get nervous and make my stomach churn. Why this happens I don't know, but I had to quit the test and leave. 
> 
> It could have been the way you grew up. Are your parents over cautious or over protective of you?



I get this from time to time but for me I think it because of something called a Social Anxiety Disorder. I have suffered (and still suffer) from this in various degrees from month to month. It means in certain situations your anxiety goes into overdrive like a phobia and/or that you are constantly worrying about what people think of you (and as a result can often lead to thinking people are talking about you when you hear whispers etc.)

----------


## Xanous

Sounds like shadow people. Ignore it and it will go away or at least get better. If you give it more though than it deserves it will only worsen. I have felt the same way but I chose to ignore. Just know that it doesn't matter and nothing can hurt you. What can you do about it anyway? It will only make you crazy if you worry about it. It is probably all in our heads anyway. Though other people around me have noticed the same sort of thing. Oh geez thanks now I'm thinking about it again. LOL!

----------


## Arachanox

Either your mind is creating false illusion based upon your fear of the dark (I'm afraid of the dark too) or you are being haunted. However, it's quite safe to say that it's all in your head. I've had timers, footsteps, and screams for help be all imagined in my mind.

----------


## Numner

I sometimes think that people hate me.Like my best friend,I sometimes think he gets annoyed of me,I usually act like I dont think of it,but sometimes I think it...

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

if u realize, its just ur mind playing tricks on U  just like it does in ur dreams so that u woulndt realize ur dreaming :Cool:

----------


## Volcon

Hm, im not sure what to say. i dont mind darkness that much unless im outside and its really dark and im alone. Try carying a flashlight, Or if you have a pet bring it with you, my dog used to follow me around alot when i was younger and i always felt safe.

----------


## ninja9578

If it's dark and you're tired your mind is playing tricks on you.  You might be seeing slight hypnogogic imagery.  Or it's possible that the shadows are moving, but for normal reasons (mice, drafts, something falling.)

Footsteps huh?  Do you live in an older house?  My old house creaked and groaned in the slightest breeze, the furnace would make noise, even when it was off, the expansion and contraction of everything as it heated during the day and cooled during the night, all of these would make sounds.  With a frightened mind, you can think they are something that they aren't.

----------


## Megalomania

> Ghosts do exist and they are everywhere. It is more than likely what you have seen or heard than just your mind playing tricks on you. It can be scary, but you have to remind yourself that they can't hurt you. I can tell you my own personal experiences if it will help you feel better about it.



i second that

i never had a real fear of the dark since i saw the ghosts in day light even , i just have a fear the whole time :p

i used to live in another house that was haunted, in this house i don't sense anything 
in my old one i used to the whole time , i saw one once but he didn't look scary , weird stuff happened and my little brother once called me to his room at night. he was petrifyed and told me a man was there. he described him as slightly short , chubby, bald and wearing a long sleeved purple shirt. and he was smiling at him.


dude that was scary as fuck  ::shock::  and years later he couldn't sleep with lights off, he still can't . I don't want to know what that man showed him

and i don't usually see i just sense a presence , i even hear sometimes whispers and stuff.

yeah  ::?:

----------


## Infraredkelp

> You may also want to get a catscan.



Exactly what I was thinking  ::chuckle::

----------


## iLight

Castanedas made a interesting statement about those 'Moving Shadows" 
I usually see the black shadow moving around me during the day.
Do you know why its scaring u? its simple, they live trough our fears, its like giving them more and more energy each time you get scared of them

Try to ignore it and act as nothing is happening. The shadow is all the time with you, its like the second you who controls u. If you show it fear it will become more scary and more noticable. Control your fear, or else you will suffer.

----------


## Infraredkelp

I think maybe you're just thinking about it too much. If you don't think about it, then you're fine.

----------


## Hazel

My friend feels like someone is watching her, too. I really don't think anyone is, probably just paranoia. Ocasionally I'll feel this, too, but I don't think anything of it. Just remember: no one is out to get you- it's all in your head. If you say that to yourself and really mean it, then probably you won't be so afraid.

----------


## itachix

Im paranoid kinda like that which mean at sometimes its like im being watched mostly when im sleep but that part just suddenly goes away when I shut my eyes well most of it but it still mainly there when I am woke mines manliy takes the form of what I am most afraid of at that point but I do tend to pay more attention to my surround just incase if I have to escape from a bulding like during a zombie attack.

----------

